# xfce4

## flammenflitzer

Hallo

ich habe bisher nur icewm und kde3 benutzt. Jetzte habe ich parallel dazu xfce4 installiert. Allerdings kann ich keine Einstellungen vornehmen.

```
/usr/bin/xfce-setting-show

xfce-mcs-manager
```

 starten auch aus der Konsole heraus nicht.

----------

## SinoTech

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Hallo
> 
> ich habe bisher nur icewm und kde3 benutzt. Jetzte habe ich parallel dazu xfce4 installiert. Allerdings kann ich keine Einstellungen vornehmen.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

1) Welche Meldung gibt es bei "xfce-setting-show"?

2) "xfce-mcs-manager" kannst du nicht starten weil es beim starten von XFCE4 mitgestartet wird (und es kann davon nur eine Instanz laufen).

Cheers,

Sino

----------

## flammenflitzer

Es gibt in der Konsole keine Ausgabe.

olaf@localhost ~ $ ps uafx | grep xfce

Der prozeß ist nicht gestartet.

----------

## SinoTech

Hmm .. wie startest du XFCE? Aus der Konsole Über das "startxfce4" script? Gibt es da evtl. Meldungen (z.B. Probleme weil irgendwelche Bibliotheken nicht gefunden wurde o.ä.)?

Cheers,

Sino

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich starte über kdm.

----------

## SinoTech

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Ich starte über kdm.

 

Hmm .. kenne mich mit KDM nicht aus (benutze keinen Loginmanger). Funktioniert es wenn du KDM stoppst, und XFCE über die Konsole startest (startxfce4)?

Cheers,

Sino

----------

## flammenflitzer

Als root  aus GDM und Konsole alles i.O.

Als user aus GDM nur ein grauer Bildschirm und aus der Konsole nur der Hintergrund (Starttipps werden angezeigt.) Kein Menü, Taskbar oder ä. verfügbar.

Ich hatte vor Jahren auf der Partition schon einmal xfce. Vielleicht stören da alte Einstellungen. Ich habe aber keinen .xfce Ordner gefunden. Was muß ich da ggf. löschen?

----------

## blice

Ich nutze XDM für den ersten User (meine Frau),

mich selbst logge ich über vt2 ein und starte X mit 

```

startx --1 :vt8 -dpi 100

```

- über die .xinitrc weiss X , daß ich xfce4 nutzen möchte. 

```

bodo@localhost ~ $ cat ~/.xinitrc 

startxfce4

#fluxbox

```

----------

## moe

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich hatte vor Jahren auf der Partition schon einmal xfce. Vielleicht stören da alte Einstellungen. Ich habe aber keinen .xfce Ordner gefunden. Was muß ich da ggf. löschen?

 

Unter .config liegen die Konfigverzeichnisse von Terminal, Mousepad, Thunar und auch xfce4 und xfce4-session.

HTH Maurice

----------

